# Meow and hello!!



## Willow Pendragon (May 18, 2004)

Hi there! I'm Willow, aka (according to Oak, my husband) The Cat Lady! Until I was 20 years old, I thought I was a dog person... until Felicity came into my life, a tiny, sweet, half-feral kitten who latched onto me (not her intended mommy!) as a lifeline. I've been a confirmed cat person since then, and since we've moved into a house (after a long series of repressive apartments), our family of kitty-babies has swelled to (gasp!) *14!!!* They're all rescues of various stripes, all unique and amazing and wonderful. I just can't get enough of them! 

When I can figure out how, I'll try to post pix-- until then, here's the rundown:

Pyewacket-- gorgeous seal-point Siamese, light of my life
Persephone-- beautiful blue-point Siamese princess
Padraig-- classic brown tabby Manx (rumpy)
Pasha-- incredible smoke Persian, shy and lovely
Finnvicar-- sleek, elegant Snowshoe, fancies himself lord of the manor
Sebastian-- grey mackerel tabby, foster-dad to every kitten who comes in
Bailey-- white British shorthair, loyal to the core
Felicity-- the one who started it all, my capricious torbie DSH
Merlin-- my little lion, mischievous marmelade DLH 
Morgan & Raven-- blue-cream kittens, darling rambunctious twins!
Peregrine-- blue lynx-point Siamese kitten, my precious little lady
Kali-- spunky, cuddly sweetheart, just 9 months old-- B&W tuxedo DSH
Inanna-- Kali's littermate, dark and mysterious black DLH

There they are, my pride and joy!  In addition to keeping up with my brood, I volunteer for the local humane society, helping with the kitties and fostering sometimes. I know it's nuts to have so much cat-overload, but I can't help it-- I love them all!! Someday I'd love to have a cat shelter... right now we're working on an outdoor run for our kitties. 

I'm looking forward to meeting you all, and talking to folks who (I hope!) "get it"-- the need to share our lives with felines, I mean! 

Hugs and blessings,


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! That's quite a catfilled house you have there. I'd have that much if my better half wouldn't stop me


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. All the kitties sound so adorable. For a quick way to show us the pics (which we'd love to see) go to the right hand side where it says cat photos and you can upload it from your computer. I hope to see pics soon. :wink:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Willow and welcome to the Cat Forum. It sounds as if you are qualified to have your own cat forum, actually. :wink:

On a more serious note, there are many of us that have been adopted by rescued kitties. May God keep you and bless you richly for looking after these furbabies.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Willow, being new myself it's great to meet new people. Love your location, I'm sure it's warm and fuzzy under the pile of cats!

Welcome and make yourself at home.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Thanks for the great introduction.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*WELCOME*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hellow, Willow, and welcome. We are all here because we share our lives with felines, although most of us don't have quite as many as you. We'll look forward to seeing pictures of your run. Will you be adding a play yard, also?


----------



## Willow Pendragon (May 18, 2004)

We're planning a fully enclosed run with "playground"-- multilevel climbing stuff, etc. We're going to try to take advantage of a nifty architectural feature of our house: a "tunnel" (I think it was a plumbing access at one point) runs from one bathroom and directly outside, so the kits can go in and out whenever they like-- everyone stays nice and safe and happy.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*How Cool!!!*

I would *love* to see a picture of this!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome, and you are definitely a Cat Lady! And I understand when you say "get it" but we also have to remember, I mean this lovingly, please understand it is only my opinion but balance in all things of our life. For some, "one" cat is perfect and yet others more(I still wonder how I ended up with five to love, but we love them because we were given that, trust me when I say I will definitely pray for wisdom and guidance should my heart weaken for more) My Lord and my husband are my priority)These are irrational creatures which God created for His glory and He has given to us to share and enjoy. I would hope and pray in anyones life they(our sweet kittys) would not become an idol or more valued than the creator that made them as well as The Creator who made your spouse,boyfriend,children, family. For some "one" is a wonderful balance. Whats so precious is that we all share the love for cats no matter how many, what awesome creatures! But they are that, they are not children, they are not our significant other, they can never be a child of God but what they are is part of the amazing fruit of Our Lords charity. 
Forgive me if my mouth runneth over but this too as much as a cat lover is who I am. I truly respect the amazing cat lady you are and the home you have provided for your furbabys! I, in a round about way, look to say welcome but you actually arrived here before me so instead of saying welcome I will just say,gosh knows you have to have experienced alot of kitty stuff hands on, you're the book I'll turn to!    I look forward to one day gaining some of your much acquired knowledge, experience is priceless isn't it!!!
I'm thankful to be part of this cat lovin forum, hope to see you on the forum!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What a little family you've got! I know what you mean, my kitties are my furrkids, and we just love them to pieces.



Willow Pendragon said:


> We're planning a fully enclosed run with "playground"-- multilevel climbing stuff, etc. We're going to try to take advantage of a nifty architectural feature of our house: a "tunnel"


Very very cool. Can't wait to see pics when you're done.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ikbeth (May 10, 2004)

Hi Willow,

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have a wonderful family - can't wait to see some photos! 

Cheers,
Beth


----------

